# Sur/Par simple pression d'un bouton



## Keaz

Bonjour,

J'écris la phrase suivante: L'information est devenue accessible, SUR/PAR simple pression d'un bouton, n'importe où sur la planète. 

Quelle préposition dois-je utiliser? Sur ou par? Y a-t-il une explication grammaticale pour guider ce choix?

Merci!


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

Excellente question ! J'ai l'impression que les deux sont corrects. On aurait aussi pu dire via ou d'une. 

Pour moi _sur _implique plus la cause : _à la suite de _ et  _par _le moyen _avec_

Et parfois les deux se confondent.


----------



## Asmodée

Il me semble aussi que les deux se disent mais personnellement je dirais plutôt _par simple pression..._

En effet _par_ indique le moyen, le TLFi donne :


> *IV.* −[Sens instrumental]
> A. −[Le compl. désigne le moyen]
> [...]
> 2. [Le subst. désigne ou suggère une action (équivaut souvent à en + gérondif)]
> b) [Le subst. n'est pas actualisé; le compl. désigne une méthode, un procédé, une techn., une manière de faire]


_presser_ est bien une action qui désigne le moyen

Mais comme l'a bien dis Lacuson les deux prépositions se confondent parfois, par exemple après les verbes _s'achever_, _se finir _ou _se terminer_ (le film se termine par cette scène / le film se termine sur cette scène)


----------



## Maître Capello

Lacuzon said:


> Pour moi _sur _implique plus la cause : _à la suite de _ et  _par _le moyen _avec_
> Et parfois les deux se confondent.


 Oui, je suis bien d'accord. 

Par contre, contrairement à Asmodée, je préfère _sur_ dans ce cas…


----------



## Nicomon

Bonjour,

Comme MC, je préfère « _sur simple pression_ ». 
Sinon, je dirais « _à la simple pression_ ».  Mais pas « _par simple_ »


----------



## Chimel

J'ai aussi une préférence pour _sur_, mais plus encore pour la possibilité (plus élégante, selon moi) suggérée par Lacuzon: _d'une simple pression_.


----------



## Nicomon

Chimel said:


> J'ai aussi une préférence pour _sur_, mais plus encore pour la possibilité (plus élégante, selon moi) suggérée par Lacuzon: _d'une simple pression_.


 Dirais-tu vraiment... _*d'une *simple pression *d'un* bouton? _

Sans le bouton, oui, je suis d'accord.  Mais _d'une_ et _d'un _dans un même segment de phrase? Perso, j'hésite un peu.


----------



## Maître Capello

Nicomon said:


> Sans le bouton, oui, je suis d'accord.  Mais _d'une_ et _d'un _dans un même segment de phrase? Perso, j'hésite un peu.


 Comme toi !


----------



## Asmodée

Tiens c'est bizarre, je me sens un peu seul d'un coup ... pourtant le _par_ m'est venu plutôt naturellement.

mais du coup, vous diriez aussi _remporter une victoire sur abandon _ou _par abandon_ ?


Par contre _*d'une* simple pression *d'un* bouton_ me gène tout autant que Nicomon et Maître Capello


----------



## Nicomon

Asmodée said:


> mais du coup, vous diriez aussi _remporter une victoire sur abandon _ou _par abandon_ ?


 Je dirais _remporter une victoire sur abandon._ C'est l'autre équipe qui _a perdu par abandon_. Enfin... je crois. 

Contournons le problème : 
_Pour accéder à de l'information partout sur la planète, il suffit de presser (sur) un bouton. _


----------



## Asmodée

Nicomon said:


> Je dirais _remporter une victoire sur abandon._  C'est l'autre équipe qui a perdu par abandon.  Enfin... je crois.



 Et tu dis aussi il a gagné sur K.O. et non par K.O. car c'est l'autre qui a perdu par K.O. ??? pour moi que l'on gagne ou que l'on perde c'est le même moyen non?



Nicomon said:


> Contournons le problème :  _Pour accéder à de l'information partout sur la planète...  il suffit de presser (sur) un bouton. _



C'est trop facile ça !!


----------



## Nicomon

Asmodée said:


> Et tu dis aussi il a gagné sur K.O. et non par K.O. car c'est l'autre qui a perdu par K.O. ??? pour moi que l'on gagne ou que l'on perde c'est le même moyen non?


 Touché ! Je dis qu'il a gagné par K.O. Et que l'autre... ne s'est pas relevé.  Ici, on parle bien de moyen.

Mais dans _victoire sur/par abandon_... ça me semble autre chose. 
Ce n'est pas au moyen de l'abandon de l'autre équipe, qu'ils ont gagné. C'est à la suite de/en raison de... donc : sur. 

Pour revenir au contexte du fil... comme _je presse *sur* un bouton_, ma logique (qui ne l'est pas toujours) me dit : 
_sur simple pression d'un bouton / simplement en pressant (sur) un bouton_


----------



## Chimel

Nicomon said:


> Pour revenir au contexte du fil... comme _je presse *sur* un bouton_, ma logique (qui ne l'est pas toujours) me dit :
> _sur simple pression d'un bouton / simplement en pressant (sur) un bouton_


... et donc je dirais _*d'une* simple pression *sur* un bouton _(pour éviter le d'une/d'un)


----------



## Maître Capello

Chimel said:


> ... et donc je dirais _*d'une* simple pression *sur* un bouton _(pour éviter le d'une/d'un)




P.S.: Ah ! tiens ! Asmodée ne me fait plus porter le chapeau…


----------



## Asmodée

Nicomon said:


> Ce n'est pas au moyen de l'abandon de l'autre équipe, qu'ils ont gagné. C'est à la suite de/en raison de... donc : sur.


c'est subtil  c'est aussi suite à ou en raison d'un K.O. qu'on gagne par K.O. et l'abandon reste le moyen de la victoire (sinon quel est-il?)

Bref comme on l'a dit dès le début  de ce fil, les deux préposions utilisées ainsi sont très proches.



Nicomon said:


> Pour revenir au contexte du fil... comme _je presse *sur* un bouton_, ma logique (qui ne l'est pas toujours) me dit :
> _sur simple pression d'un bouton / simplement en pressant (sur) un bouton_


Attention ce n'est plus du tout la même chose là ! Le *sur *de _"sur un bouton" _ n'est plus synonyme de _*suite à* _mais de_ *dessus. *_On ne parle plus de moyen mais de lieu, on s'éloigne du fil au contraire (dans le cas de l'abandon l'argument ne tient plus).

Sur ce, () les articles du TLFi concernant sur (III. B.) et par (IV. A.) sont, quoique certes un peu long, très intéressant et très complet même s'il ne tranchent pas franchement sur la question.


----------



## Nicomon

Asmodée said:
			
		

> c'est subtil  c'est aussi suite à ou en raison d'un K.O. qu'on gagne par K.O. et l'abandon reste le moyen de la victoire (sinon quel est-il?)


 Pour moi une raison n'est pas un moyen, et vice-versa. Comment a-t-il gagné? Par K.O. Pourquoi a-t-il gagné? En raison de/suite à l'abandon de l'autre. 
Je n'arrive pas à bien expliquer la nuance que je « sens » dans ma petite tête têtue. 



			
				Asmodée said:
			
		

> Attention ce n'est plus du tout la même chose là ! Le *sur *de _"sur un bouton" _n'est plus synonyme de _*suite à* _mais de_ *dessus. *_On ne parle plus de moyen mais de lieu, on s'éloigne du fil au contraire (dans le cas de l'abandon l'argument ne tient plus).
> QUOTE] Tu as raison. Mais je continue de penser que _suite à_, c'est _sur_, et non _par_.
> 
> _Sur ce_, je passe à un autre fil.
> 
> P.S. : j'ajoute aussi mon vote à la dernière solution de Chimel.


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

La solution de Chimel me convient également beaucoup !

Toutefois, deux "d'un" dans une même phrase ne me choque pas !
_C'est le neveu d'un fils d'un cousin _
_C'est la fleur d'une plante d'une île de polynésie_

En revanche un de/d'un et un dont dans la même phrase me font toujours tiquer


----------



## Asmodée

La nuit porte conseil, et il m’est finalement venu deux situations distinctes dans lesquelles j’utiliserais naturellement plutôt l’une ou l’autre des deux prépositions. Tout dépend en fait de la forme du groupe nominal suivant et de ce qu’il est ou non composé d’un déterminant. 

Je m’explique, je dirais :  
  - _gagner *par* forfait_ mais _gagner *sur le* forfait de l’équipe adverse_
  - _remporter une victoire *par* abandon_ mais _remporter une victoire *sur l’*abandon de l’équipe adverse_
  - _gagner *par* K.O._ mais _gagner *sur le* K.O. de l’adversaire_

et donc il viendrait :
- _obtenir une information *par* simple pression d’un bouton_ et _obtenir une information *sur la* simple pression de ce bouton_.

Si la conclusion paraît logique il est vrai toutefois que cette dernière proposition avec "_sur_" ne semble pas des plus naturelles et c’est sans doute pour cela qu’il m’est venu en premier la proposition avec "_par_".

S’agit-il là d’une règle que je me suis imposé à moi même pour structurer mon cerveau encombré ou bien est-ce que cela parle aussi à quelqu’un d’autre?


----------



## Nicomon

Mois j'aurais sans doute dit - comme je l'ai écrit dans mon premier post - _*à la* simple pression d'un bouton. _

J'aime la solution de Chimel : _d'une simple pression sur un bouton_

S'il faut seulement choisir entre_ sur _et_ par..._ je continue de préférer _sur._ Sans article.


----------

